# Laugh tracks



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

I've always wanted a bike that would fit my lanky ass and it's about to happen. I just put the finishing touches on this beast and this weekend is the maiden voyage. But, just pedaling around the yard... I find myself laughing hysterically at how this thing feels!

The beast is ready to eat.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Can't wait for your report and some good pics!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice! Is that your backyard?

Do I detect some fork / front tire rub in this photo?


https://www.mtbr.com/attachments/img_4172-jpg.1947738/


EDIT: Upon closer inspection, never mind. Optical delusion.

What brand pedals are those?

Need some photos of you doing your usual hectic boulder huck stunts, please.
=sParty


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Got a few shakedown rides in. This bike is a total crackup to ride! My jaw hurts from laughing at the end of the ride. I need to make a few changes, however,
such as wider bars and a dropper post, and paint. Those changes are in the works.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Sounds fun. What is it that is making you laugh about it? I've had bikes that make me happy. When they're dialed in, I sometimes find myself singing, but I've never really laughed.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

so lm an idiot, but this is a 36er right?

regardless, it looks good, really good

EDIT: sorry if you're midget (or whatever tf its called now)


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Some vids from yesterday.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Now you’ve got me thinking about a 36/29 mullet.
=sParty


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Where did you source/ what brand are the rims spokes and tires?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Bigger rotors. You need 300mm rotors. Yeah, that's the ticket.
=sParty


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Monty219 said:


> Where did you source/ what brand are the rims spokes and tires?


There are only like two brands that make 36er tires currently. These seem to be the Vee Monsters, which I hear is the better of the two brands at 36er. I think Vee also makes these tires in a 32er also.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

So, now my little wheeled bike (29") feels puny.


----------

